# Eco-Complete



## amy4342 (20 Dec 2008)

I'm rescaping my tank over the Christmas Holls (just blagged myself some lovely redmoor from The Trading company   ), so I was thinking that this would be the perfect opportunity to replace the substrate because I'm ripping everything out anyway. Not sure if it needs replacing tho, thinking about it, because it's only 2 years old and I use EI dosing anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nick16 (20 Dec 2008)

what have you got? just plain sand or gravel or anything underneath?


----------



## amy4342 (20 Dec 2008)

oops, completely forgot to mention that duh   . The existing sustrate is eco-complete, its 2 years old, so I was wondering if it would be near exhaustion and therefore worth replacing. Thanks


----------



## Nick16 (20 Dec 2008)

no, it has a few more years in it. it depends if your next scpae is going to be long term (e.g 3 or 4 years). if it is then i would change it.


----------



## amy4342 (21 Dec 2008)

lol, my scapes don't tend to last that long - I get bored   . I'll probably be rescaping in my next christmas holls   . Thanks for the advice - I'll probably replace it the Christmas after next


----------

